# Having trouble installing "Hainbach - Landfill Totems" library



## TomislavEP (Jun 13, 2021)

Recently, I was given a free copy of this library for my contribution to the Pianobook community. Unfortunately, I still haven't managed to install it. For some reason, after the usual download through the Spitfire app, only the content is installed on my libraries SSD, while the plugin DLLs are missing for some reason.

I'm on the latest version of W10, my main DAW is REAPER 6. I'm using custom paths for my plugins - a "VST" folder under "Program Files" and "Program Files (x86). VST3 plugins are under the "Common Files". These locations match the paths specified in the Spitfire App and all my SA libraries running in Spitfire Player are present there, except the "Landfill Totems".

I've contacted Spitfire CS about this and they've suggested that I search for the possible fallback locations for VST plugins and hidden folders, but there are none on my system as it seems.

Any ideas what else I could try? BTW, the version of the "Landfill Totems" I have is 1.0.3.rc2. I've also tried to use repair and reset functions in the Spitfire app several times but without luck so far...


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 13, 2021)

Just to get this clear, you cannot find the dll on your system at all if you do a search?


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 13, 2021)

It appears so. While doing the search, I get four results, all pointing to the "SA Recordings - Hainbach - Landfill Totems" folder on my libraries SSD where the content is located. However, there are no DLL in any of my plugin folders, including the AAX one...

As I've written before, I have a number of other Spitfire plugins installed, all of which are present in my custom plugin folders. Never had this kind of problem before.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 13, 2021)

Sounds more like an incomplete download problem, especially since you already have a couple of their plugins. One would expect this plugin to be installed in the same location as the other ones. Sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 13, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Sounds more like an incomplete download problem


Possibly, though the app shows the total size of the library after the download. In any case, it seems that I'll have to wait for another reply from SCS as I have no library reset attempts left while trying to sort this out.

P.S. I've read that the plugins from this series should be listed under "SA Recordings" rather than "Spitfire Audio" but the search found nothing except for the content folder for "Landfill Totems", which is roughly abt. 600 MB in size.


----------



## Tralen (Jun 13, 2021)

Do you have any anti-virus software that could've reacted to the .dll binaries? You could check if they are listed in the anti-virus quarantine section.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 13, 2021)

IMO the wav files (available directly via Hainbach) are more useful than the Spitfire version of this library.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 13, 2021)

^^ Good point, although I do seriously dig this plug the way it is, just grinding out weird sounds from the keyboard. Who needs melody when you have this.

I picked up the Isolation Loops from his site a bit back. They are useful in their raw form as you put it.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 14, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Do you have any anti-virus software that could've reacted to the .dll binaries? You could check if they are listed in the anti-virus quarantine section.


Thanks for reminding me! Some time ago, Malwarebytes Free, which I have installed on my studio rig along with Windows Security, pronounced the DLLs for Spitfire Originals series as unsafe during the usual scan. I haven't had this problem after that, so it's possible that Malwarebytes have fixed this false positive in some update. But I don't remember have I added an exception for my plugin folders; I'll certainly try to do this.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 14, 2021)

Just tried to add the exceptions; unfortunately, it doesn't help so far...

It seems I'll have to wait for another reply from SCS and getting more library reset attempts.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 15, 2021)

Just to conclude this by saying that I've finally managed to fix the problem. SCS has sent me the newest version (possibly even beta) of the Spitfire app. After I've done a clean install, I've managed to reset the "Landfill Totems" and download it completely.

Unfortunately, some of my existing SA libraries running in a dedicated plugin were marked with a red sign after, so I had to use a repair option on those. I sure hope this won't happen again in the future.

Thanks, everyone for your suggestions; hopefully this thread may prove useful to someone with a similar issue...


----------

